# Non ti muovere



## Magenta (28 Aprile 2010)

Ti consiglierei di leggere "non ti muovere" di Margaret Mazzantini. 
Così, per capire due robine in più.
Io l'ho letto.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ti consiglierei di leggere "non ti muovere" di Margaret Mazzantini.
> Così, per capire due robine in più.
> Io l'ho letto.


L'ho letto anch'io e pure lui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ti consiglierei di leggere "non ti muovere" di Margaret Mazzantini.
> Così, per capire due robine in più.
> Io l'ho letto.


 Non l'ho letto. Ho visto il film. Ma non è che si capisca molto oltre al fatto che c'è chi può dire di amare (lui) ed essere solo un egoista al massimo livello, c'è chi può credere di amare (lei, l'amante) ed essere solo costretta a rivivere rapporti in cui viene usata, credere di non amare (la moglie) ed essere capace di reale empatia (bellissimo il taglio dei capelli per la figlia).


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'ho letto. Ho visto il film. Ma non è che si capisca molto oltre al fatto che c'è chi può dire di amare (lui) ed essere solo un egoista al massimo livello, c'è chi può credere di amare (lei, l'amante) ed essere solo costretta a rivivere rapporti in cui viene usata, credere di non amare (la moglie) ed essere capace di reale empatia (bellissimo il taglio dei capelli per la figlia).


Io credo che la moglie fosse glaciale e che lui abbia cercato un po' di umanità in una donna che fosse l'esatto contrario di quella che vedeva ogni giorno.
Tipico comportamento da debole, da uomo che subisce qualsiasi sguardo, parola o ammiccamento che provenga dall'altro sesso.
La mia storia è ben diversa.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'ho letto. Ho visto il film. Ma non è che si capisca molto oltre al fatto che c'è chi può dire di amare (lui) ed essere solo un egoista al massimo livello, c'è chi può credere di amare (lei, l'amante) ed essere solo costretta a rivivere rapporti in cui viene usata, credere di non amare (la moglie) ed essere capace di reale empatia (bellissimo il taglio dei capelli per la figlia).


 
è un peccato che non hai letto il libro, perché il film non gli rende giustizia. il film è pessimo, dal mio punto di vista, rispetto al libro.
tra l'altro è lui che alla fine scopre di avere un bisogno assoluto di lei per come è... nonostante la vita lo abbia portato in altri ambienti............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Io credo che la moglie fosse glaciale e che lui abbia cercato un po' di umanità in una donna che fosse l'esatto contrario di quella che vedeva ogni giorno.
> Tipico comportamento da debole, da uomo che subisce qualsiasi sguardo, parola o ammiccamento che provenga dall'altro sesso.
> La mia storia è ben diversa.


 Lui è un essere abbietto. L'interpretazione dello straordinario Castellitto lo fa apparire umano.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> *Io credo che la moglie fosse glaciale e che lui abbia cercato un po' di umanità in una donna che fosse l'esatto contrario di quella che vedeva ogni giorno.*
> *Tipico comportamento da debole, da uomo che subisce qualsiasi sguardo, parola o ammiccamento che provenga dall'altro sesso.*
> La mia storia è ben diversa.


non hai capito proprio niente di quel libro...
ma proprio zero...


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai capito proprio niente di quel libro...
> ma proprio zero...


Illuminami


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un peccato che non hai letto il libro, perché il film non gli rende giustizia. il film è pessimo, dal mio punto di vista, rispetto al libro.
> tra l'altro è lui che alla fine scopre di avere un bisogno assoluto di lei per come è... nonostante la vita lo abbia portato in altri ambienti............


 Castellitto ha diretto e interpretato un film di cui la Mazzantini ha scritto la sceneggiatura, tanto discostante dal libro non può essere...credo. Il fatto è che in un libro c'è maggior spazio, a volte, per nostre interpetazioni e proiezioni.
Anche nel film lui ha bisogno di lei, ma all'amore quella roba lì non mi pare ci assomigli.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Castellitto ha diretto e interpretato un film di cui la Mazzantini ha scritto la sceneggiatura, tanto discostante dal libro non può essere...credo. Il fatto è che in un libro c'è maggior spazio, a volte, per nostre interpetazioni e proiezioni.
> Anche nel film lui ha bisogno di lei, ma all'amore quella roba lì non mi pare ci assomigli.


 
va bene.. mi inchino a chi crede di sapere come DEVE essere l'amore.
resta il fatto che è un libro stupendo. per me.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Illuminami


ma figurati. tieniti le tue certezze.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bene.. mi inchino a chi crede di sapere come DEVE essere l'amore.
> resta il fatto che è un libro stupendo. per me.


Anche secondo me è un libro stupendo.
Ma non credi che sia volutamente interpretabile in vari modi?
Ognuno ha un'idea del tutto soggettiva di come debba essere l'amore


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però dimenticate la "naturalezza" con cui gli uomini separano sesso e sentimento.


in quel libro non si separano proprio per niente.. ma anzi....


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è un libro stupendo.
> Ma non credi che sia volutamente interpretabile in vari modi?
> Ognuno ha un'idea del tutto soggettiva di come debba essere l'amore


no. se lo hai provato sai che la persona che ami la hai voluta per quello che di te non avevi memoria fino a quel momento.
poi se vogliamo parlare di come si sceglie un cappotto perché ci sta bene addosso è un altro discorso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bene.. mi inchino a chi crede di sapere come DEVE essere l'amore.
> resta il fatto che è un libro stupendo. per me.


 >E' amore quello di uno che violenta una donna e che, quando lei gli confida la violenza del padre, continua ad avere con lei rapporti violenti, e che la paga umiliandola, ignorando i suoi bisogni umani di affetto? Uno che ha rapporti non protetti e la mette incinta, sapendo di non aver nessuna intenzione di stare con lei, ma ugualmente le sommerge di bugie ama? Uno che quando la reincontra per caso non sa comunicare in altro modo che di nuovo facendo sesso con lei ama?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> in quel libro non si separano proprio per niente.. ma anzi....


 Mica parlavo del libro.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Castellitto ha diretto e interpretato un film di cui la Mazzantini ha scritto la sceneggiatura, tanto discostante dal libro non può essere...credo. Il fatto è che* in un libro c'è maggior spazio, a volte, per nostre interpetazioni e proiezioni.*
> Anche nel film lui ha bisogno di lei, ma all'amore quella roba lì non mi pare ci assomigli.


Nel libro (come tutti i libri rispetto ai film a mio giudizio) credo che invece vi sia maggior spazio per l'analisi psicologica dei personaggi...

Nel libro della Mazzantini in effetti si capiscono molto meglio certi passaggi che portano lui a legarsi così profondamente a lei, l'amante...a trasformare quello che pare solo esercizio di un proprio potere su di lei a trasformarsi in tutt'altro...al finire lui a dipendere da lei...


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. se lo hai provato sai che la persona che ami la hai voluta per quello che di te non avevi memoria fino a quel momento.
> poi se vogliamo parlare di come si sceglie un cappotto perché ci sta bene addosso è un altro discorso.


Per quello che di te non avevi memoria fino a quel momento?
Italiano?


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel libro (come tutti i libri rispetto ai film a mio giudizio) credo che invece vi sia maggior spazio per l'analisi psicologica dei personaggi...
> 
> Nel libro della Mazzantini in effetti si capiscono molto meglio certi passaggi che portano lui a legarsi così profondamente a lei, l'amante...a trasformare quello che pare solo esercizio di un proprio potere su di lei a trasformarsi in tutt'altro...al finire lui a dipendere da lei...


Potreste aprire l'argomento:Non ti muovere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel libro (come tutti i libri rispetto ai film a mio giudizio) credo che invece vi sia maggior spazio per l'analisi psicologica dei personaggi...
> 
> Nel libro della Mazzantini in effetti si capiscono molto meglio certi passaggi che portano lui a legarsi così profondamente a lei, l'amante...a trasformare quello che pare solo esercizio di un proprio potere su di lei a trasformarsi in tutt'altro...al finire lui a dipendere da lei...


 Ma è amore quella dipendenza?
Io non vorrei mai essere "amata" così.


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> >E' amore quello di uno che violenta una donna e che, quando lei gli confida la violenza del padre, continua ad avere con lei rapporti violenti, e che la paga umiliandola, ignorando i suoi bisogni umani di affetto? Uno che ha rapporti non protetti e la mette incinta, sapendo di non aver nessuna intenzione di stare con lei, ma ugualmente le sommerge di bugie ama? Uno che quando la reincontra per caso non sa comunicare in altro modo che di nuovo facendo sesso con lei ama?


è amore. solo che non rientra nei canoni classici dell'amore e lui lo capisce quando lei sta male e parte con lei per la calabria.
è in quel viaggio che lui capisce che quella donna, così distante dalla sua vita attuale, è la cosa più preziosa che ha, perché è sostanza del suo cuore... 
ha avuto bisogno di fare del male a lei per liberarsi dei traumi che aveva sepolto nel profondo.
e lei lo ha lasciato fare, sapendolo inconsciamente. questo è il vero amore, quello che ti fa dire: ma perché cerco te?


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Per quello che di te non avevi memoria fino a quel momento?
> Italiano?


sì, italiano. e se non ne capisci il senso non so cosa dirti.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Potreste aprire l'argomento:Non ti muovere


Hai, in parte, ragione.

Si cercava di farti capire come possono avvenire certi passaggi da parte di un traditore, che forse non va visto solo come tale, ma può esser indagato per i bisogni negati che il tradimento soddisfa,

Cmque, visto che lo chiedi, provvedo a separare gli argomenti...


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, italiano. e se non ne capisci il senso non so cosa dirti.


Dai non ti spiego gli errori di forma 
Continua a parlare del libro con chi vuoi, io ho altri problemi


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Lei sapeva perfettamente che vivevamo insieme e credo che abbia fatto di tutto affinché lo scoprissi.
> Mandava anche sms di notte.
> Io ho impiegato quattro mesi per avere la prova certa, proprio quando avevo smesso di cercare l'ho scovata per caso.
> Lui negava l'impossibile e io soffrivo terribilmente.
> Adesso c'è una grande rabbia e il rancora verso tutto questo squallore.


sì, in effetti scomodare la mazzantini nel tuo caso non ha senso.
tu sai e deduci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è amore. solo che non rientra nei canoni classici dell'amore e lui lo capisce quando lei sta male e parte con lei per la calabria.
> è in quel viaggio che lui capisce che quella donna, così distante dalla sua vita attuale, è la cosa più preziosa che ha, perché è sostanza del suo cuore...
> ha avuto bisogno di fare del male a lei per liberarsi dei traumi che aveva sepolto nel profondo.
> e lei lo ha lasciato fare, sapendolo inconsciamente. questo è il vero amore, quello che ti fa dire: ma perché cerco te?


 L'amore come masacro non lo chiamo amore.
Si può amare fino a farsi massacrare, ma non è amore quel bisogno di chi massacra.


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

*fedifrago*

che fine hanno fatto i miei post?:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che fine hanno fatto i miei post?:incazzato:


 E' stato aperto un nuovo thread: guarda l'indice.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'amore come masacro non lo chiamo amore.
> Si può amare fino a farsi massacrare, ma non è amore quel bisogno di chi massacra.


Quello che però traspare dal libro è che lei capisce e si sente amata ANCHE attraverso la violenza di lui...e in tutto il libro non vi è una riga in cui lei non accetti quella violenza, anche se chiaramente lei ha su di sè il trauma di aver subito violenza da chi doveva amarla...suo padre...


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stato aperto un nuovo thread: guarda l'indice.


ah! ma mica che me lo dice eh..:incazzato:


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

*ma chi te se in...?*



Nuvola ha detto:


> Dai non ti spiego gli errori di forma
> Continua a parlare del libro con chi vuoi, io ho altri problemi


:calcio:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che però traspare dal libro è che lei capisce e si sente amata ANCHE attraverso la violenza di lui...e in tutto il libro non vi è una riga in cui lei non accetti quella violenza, anche se chiaramente lei ha su di sè il trauma di aver subito violenza da chi doveva amarla...suo padre...


 Ah beh ...che lei lo ami proprio perché è violento è chiaro...


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'amore come masacro non lo chiamo amore.
> Si può amare fino a farsi massacrare, ma non è amore quel bisogno di chi massacra.


 
è un po' come la poesia di benni sulla giraffa.


La giraffa ha il cuore
lontano dai pensieri.
Si è innamorata ieri
e ancora non lo sa.

e non si sa...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah! ma mica che me lo dice eh..:incazzato:


http://www.youtube.com/v/nA1_kBsEycI&hl=it_IT&fs=1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA1_kBsEycI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

*ahò sempre io la stronza?*

ma poi, anvedi questa.. tutta a modino..


----------



## Anna A (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA1_kBsEycI&feature=player_embedded


se se... domani la gazzetta te la compro io..
yuppi a iè... ma lo sai che sono felicissima stasera?
l'inter in finale...
dai, su...
è semplicemente fan ta sti cooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:up:


----------



## Magenta (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. *se lo hai provato sai che la persona che ami la hai voluta per quello che di te non avevi memoria fino a quel momento.*
> poi se vogliamo parlare di come si sceglie un cappotto perché ci sta bene addosso è un altro discorso.


Anna, che bella questa...e...



Nuvola ha detto:


> Per quello che di te non avevi memoria fino a quel momento?
> Italiano?


si, è italiano, e molto ben scritto. 

Per semplificare, significa che l'amore fa riaffiorare ai ricordi chi credevi di non essere.
Oppure che amare vuol dire anche ricordarsi di una parte di te che avevi dimenticato.
O anche che si sceglie chi amare irrazionalmente, con il nostro inconscio, contro cui, solitamente, la ragione nulla può.

C'era anche una frase dei baci perugina... aspetta...ce l'ho sulla punta della lingua... ah ecco: Il cuore ha le sue ragioni che la ragione non conosce.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'ho letto. Ho visto il film. Ma non è che si capisca molto oltre al fatto che c'è chi può dire di amare (lui) ed essere solo un egoista al massimo livello, c'è chi può credere di amare (lei, l'amante) ed essere solo costretta a rivivere rapporti in cui viene usata, credere di non amare (la moglie) ed essere capace di reale empatia (bellissimo il taglio dei capelli per la figlia).


 mi sa che dovresti leggere il libro....


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è amore. solo che non rientra nei canoni classici dell'amore e lui lo capisce quando lei sta male e parte con lei per la calabria.
> è in quel viaggio che lui capisce che quella donna, così distante dalla sua vita attuale, è la cosa più preziosa che ha, perché è sostanza del suo cuore...
> *ha avuto bisogno di fare del male a lei per liberarsi dei traumi che aveva sepolto nel profondo.*
> *e lei lo ha lasciato fare, sapendolo inconsciamente. questo è il vero amore, quello che ti fa dire: ma perché cerco te*?


Quoto il concetto, non ho letto il libro né visto il film. La Mazzantini non la reggo.


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> yuppi a iè... ma lo sai che sono felicissima stasera?
> l'inter in finale...
> dai, su...
> è semplicemente fan ta sti cooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:up:


:up: siamo eroi...


----------



## ranatan (29 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ti consiglierei di leggere "non ti muovere" di Margaret Mazzantini.
> Così, per capire due robine in più.
> Io l'ho letto.


Che bel libro, mi era piaciuto tantissimo e mi è rimasto nel cuore.
Onestamente mi era piaciuto anche il film (visto dopo aver letto il libro), Castellitto in primis.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2010)

Una lettura leggera sotto l'ombrellone?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un peccato che non hai letto il libro, perché il film non gli rende giustizia. il film è pessimo, dal mio punto di vista, rispetto al libro.
> tra l'altro è lui che alla fine scopre di avere un bisogno assoluto di lei per come è... nonostante la vita lo abbia portato in altri ambienti............


 concordo.il libro è un'altra cosa


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Che bel libro, mi era piaciuto tantissimo e mi è rimasto nel cuore.
> Onestamente mi era piaciuto anche il film (visto dopo aver letto il libro), Castellitto in primis.


e venuto al mondo l'hai letto?


----------



## ranatan (29 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e venuto al mondo l'hai letto?


Non ancora, però ce l'ho a casa. Prima o poi lo inizierò, in questo momento non mi sento ispirata...
Adesso sto finendo "Non avevo capito niente"di Diego De Silva su un avvocato/uomo comune napoletano. Lettura leggera ma piacevole.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ancora, però ce l'ho a casa. Prima o poi lo inizierò, in questo momento non mi sento ispirata...
> Adesso sto finendo "Non avevo capito niente"di Diego De Silva su un avvocato/uomo comune napoletano. Lettura leggera ma piacevole.


 fai bene ad aspettare di essere pronta: è un viaggio interiore doloroso


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai bene ad aspettare di essere pronta: è un viaggio interiore doloroso


 
Il migliore della Mazzantini. Dopo un inizio un pò faticoso, ha un intreccio narrativo perfetto. Ha uno stile inconfondibile e raro, di questi tempi soprattutto.
E' un romanzo nel vero senso della parola, ogni personaggio vive di vita propria.
Ma oltre al pregio stilistico, è ricchissimo di contenuti.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un peccato che non hai letto il libro, perché il film non gli rende giustizia. il film è pessimo, dal mio punto di vista, rispetto al libro.
> tra l'altro è lui che alla fine scopre di avere un bisogno assoluto di lei per come è... nonostante la vita lo abbia portato in altri ambienti............


 
Ho avuto la medesima impressione. Il film non mi è piaciuto.


----------

